
Privacy preserving contact tracing: the comic - jeffrallen
https://ncase.me/contact-tracing/
======
ebg13
The only problem is that it requires everyone to actively participate, which
means every participant must be all of: knowledgeable, willing, personally
able (authorized to install app), technologically able (app works with their
devices), and vigilant. This is currently logistically impractical.

~~~
bhupy
From the comic, you only need ~60% of contacts for it to be effective [1].

[1]
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/04/09/scie...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/04/09/science.abb6936)

~~~
ebg13
> _only_

So... 200 million americans?

~~~
bhupy
You can't just compute 60% multiplied by US population, 20% of Americans are
children.

You also probably only need contact tracing in certain high risk geographies,
urban centers, and a few suburban centers.

60% of the remaining can definitely fall under the "knowledgeable, willing,
personally able (authorized to install app), technologically able (app works
with their devices), and vigilant". Even if you don't hit 60%, you're still
reducing R0 by enough that you can carefully start to re-open certain parts of
the economy.

------
ramshorns
This is great! Slowing the spread of the virus shouldn't have to mean
sacrificing our privacy. And if it becomes widespread enough, we may be able
to go in public a bit more, knowing that we'll be alerted if we've come in
contact with a sick person.

------
senectus1
I'm for it, but... how long until law enforcement uses/misuses this data?

Only concerned because of (not personal) past experiences.

